# 1951 8n thermostat



## jsleeper (Jun 14, 2006)

I looked on Just 8n's site and it say's coming soon for the t-stat. does anyone know where else I can get one. thanks, Justin

** one more question does anyone use 8ntractors.com, they have the part but I have never seen them advetised on here. thanks,Justin


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Last question first. I’ve never dealt with 8ntractors.com

I would check my local Ford New Holland dealer first.
Then the local NAPA parts house.

Here are three more on line parts sources if you want to check them out. I’ve never dealt with either of them. So far, I’ve been able to get the parts I have needed from local sources.

Tractor Parts Inc 

Restoration Supply Co. 

Wilson Tractor Parts


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.valu-bilt.com/cgi-bin/sg...+CAT2_CI&FNM=00&UID=2006091918292242&PAGLEN=8

valu-bilt.com

The have a lot of parts for N's. TSC and the like stores are also another source.


----------



## jsleeper (Jun 14, 2006)

*Thanks*

I ended up going by the local new holland delaer and he had the t-stat. thanks for the info on the other sites. I had forgoten about valu-built. thanks, Justin


----------

